

How Twitter Nearly Ruined Obama’s Secret Trip to Afghanistan - ahlemk
http://mashable.com/2012/05/01/obama-afghanistan-twitter/

======
rys
Surely the headline should be, "How Tweeting Nearly Ruined Obama's Secret Trip
to Afghanistan"? The headline makes it sound like Twitter the company had
something to do with it other than running the service.

~~~
ahlemk
Rys 13! Very Good Point!

Tweeting is very powerful We can also see that it was a tool for the Arab
spring as well...

